
Pan-Fried Instant Noodles, E-commerce, and Rural China - lawrenceyan
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/07/23/how-e-commerce-is-transforming-rural-china/amp
======
partingshots
How affordable are a pair of $90 shoes the author mentions a teenager picking
up for delivery in these small remote villages? I assume the buying power /
average salary there must be abysmally low.

